# toying with 1842 replica rifled .69 caliber idea armisport r



## preventec47 (Jan 24, 2008)

Does anyone know about the Armisport or any other Springfield
`1842 Musket with the rifled barrel in .69 caliber that has
a 42 inch barrel ?
It shoots a standard 720 grain Harpers Ferry miniball and I would
like some idea what to expect as to velocity and possible accuracy
without too much trouble.

Sounds like a beast dont it ! I love shooting magnum 12 ga slugs
and this seemed about the closest thing to it.

Are there other makers of the replica than Armisport ?


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

I used to shoot competition with the NSSA (civil war weapons) when I
lived in VA and can tell you the accuracy of the rifled musket can be pretty darn impressive, you can make just about any rifled musket shoot by playing with the bullet type and powder charge, I know several shooters who shot the .69 rifled muskets and did very we'll for themselves, the only handy cap is that you have a very small selection of projectiles. I've yet to meet a rifled musket in reasonable repair that wouldn't shoot 2 moa with some coaxing. If you decide to shoot minies it is very important to size your projectiles just uder bore size for optimal preformance, there are many other tricks of the trade, if you ever need some help let me know.


----------

